# Wann kommt endlich Final Fantasy 14 raus?



## Jan565 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wann der neue Teil von Final Fantasy 14 raus kommt.

Sehe im i-net schon genug Trailer zu dem Spiel, finde aber nichts wirklich über den Release raus. Die Beta 3 soll jetzt bald im Juni starten. Da ich aber kein Beta Zocker bin, sondern eher der gelegentliche Spiele, werde ich daran nicht Teilnehmen und hätte es auch nie getan wenn ich es vorher gewusst hätte. 

Ich hoffe mal A Realm Reborn wird wirklich gut und es macht mehr Spaß als WoW. Habe im Moment WoW mal wieder raus gekramt und Zocke es fleißig, aber das Spiel ist mehr oder weniger durch gekaut und Blizzard verschlechtert das Spiel zunehmend, meiner Meinung nach! Daher will ich mal etwas neues komplett anderes Spielen und da kommt mir Final Fantasy doch recht gelegen. Die Trailer, die ich bissher alle gesehen haben, gefallen mir sehr gut. 

Nur wie lange muss man noch darauf warten?


----------



## Jor-El (2. Juni 2013)

Also bei Amazon steht 23. August.


----------



## Avanarian (13. Juni 2013)

Am 27.08.2013 kommt es für PC und PS3 auf den Markt, ab Freitag 09:00 Uhr UMT beginnt die 3. Betaphase.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Juni 2013)

Die Beta habe ich jetzt auch endlich, aber irgendwie kann ich die noch nicht starten. Jetzt müsste ich mal wissen wie die Umrechnung noch war


----------



## mauhdl (14. Juni 2013)

Ja hab die beta auch und kom noch nicht rein?


----------



## mauhdl (14. Juni 2013)

So hab die beta mal auf da ps3 getestet und muss sagen ist zimlich gut für eine ps3 version


----------



## mauhdl (14. Juni 2013)

Da kann sich defiance für die play vestecken


----------



## mauhdl (14. Juni 2013)

Wie lange ist die beta on bis montag oda so??


----------

